# Dog suits (equafleece)



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Has anyone got any experience of full body dog suits like:

https://www.equafleece.co.uk/dogs/t-shirts/summer-suit

I know one cockapoo owner who uses one to help keep their dog clean. 

As we are now into winter, Lucky does attract mud and getting wet. As much as these seem silly, I wonder if they help.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I like the equafleece tankies and Molly has a few of them as they keep her body warm and dry in the winter (and keep that part clean too)


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine have the full body suits - brilliant as long as you comb through after wearing them ... I tend to keep my dogs cut shorter in the winter to make this easier - also to reduce drying time!


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Marzi said:


> Mine have the full body suits - brilliant as long as you comb through after wearing them ... I tend to keep my dogs cut shorter in the winter to make this easier - also to reduce drying time!


Do they actually reduce how dirty they get? 

Lucky always seems the dirtiest dog on any walk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

LuckyCockapoo said:


> Do they actually reduce how dirty they get?
> 
> Lucky always seems the dirtiest dog on any walk


Yes! They definitely do and they keep them dry too. Worth the money, they are the best thing that I have bought. Ever.


----------

